
Red Hat Joins the RISC-V Foundation - toun
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Red-Hat-Joins-RISC-V-Foundation
======
majewsky
By the transitive property, does this mean that IBM joins as well? And if yes,
does this have any implications on them? I don't know if IBM still designs
their own chips.

~~~
tw04
IBM still designs both their Power (think Linux/big server) and Z (mainframe)
chips.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_POWER_microprocessors](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_POWER_microprocessors)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z/Architecture](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z/Architecture)

~~~
tyingq
A RISC-V mainframe would be an interesting and funny outcome.

~~~
majewsky
Only after RISC-V has gone through the same evolution as x86 and ARM and
renamed itself CISC-V. :)

~~~
buildzr
Hey now, ARM managed to keep their "R".

~~~
majewsky
Yeah, but only because ACM was already taken. ;)

